# Baycom Worldbook II / Stromzufuhr wird unterbrochen



## Mcload (24. Februar 2004)

Hi @ all,

Ich habe mir vor ca. 3 Jahren eine Baycom Woldbook II gekauft mit PIII 1000.
Seit kurzem habe ich grosse probleme das Teil zu starten. Wenn man das Notebook starten möchte dann geht er einfach aus so als man die Stromversorgung kappen würde.  

Ich habe es schon nur Akku und nur mit Netzteil versucht aber hieran scheint es nicht zu liegen

Vielen Dank für Eure Bemühungen im vorraus
Gruss Michael


----------



## TFall (1. März 2004)

servus
hatte das Gleiche Prob
die CPU ist locker und sitzt nicht mehr richtig in der Fassung.

habe eben zehn minuten meine abhilfe eingetippt und wollte es losschicken und die engine hats net gemacht 
meld dich grad per email oder ICQ (123-133-321) bei mir dann tipp ich dirs nochmal.
kann allerdings erst DI werden, bin morgen unterwegs und weiß net wann ich ins netz komm.
Melde Dich aber
alla bis denne
Grüße ThomasF


----------



## DET_xxl (27. März 2004)

Hallo

könnt ihr die Lösung veröffentlichen ?
Ich hab das gleiche Problem und das NB schon auseinander. Die CPU ist aber nicht verrutscht.
Was ist gemeint ?

vielen Dank im voraus

Gruß DET


----------



## Mcload (3. Mai 2004)

Sobald wir das Problem behoben haben, werde ich die Beschreibung veröffentlichen

Gruß Michael


----------



## TFall (3. Mai 2004)

Hi Leute
wäre klasse wenn wir uns in ICQ treffen könnten
http://www.icq.com
grüße TF


----------



## DET_xxl (16. Mai 2004)

Hello zusammen,

bei mir scheint es behoben zu sein.

Das NB lief relativ stabil, bis ich es transportierte. Wenn es dann ausging,
ließ es sich auch nicht mehr einschalten. Es klackerte dann und sprang nicht
an ( hört sich doof an, war aber so ).
2 - 3 Schläge auf den geschlossenen Deckel schaffen Abhilfe. Es lief dann
wieder bis zum nächsten Transport.

Ich hielt die Methode jedoch auf Dauer für ungesund für´s NB. Deshalb
benutzte ich es kaum noch.


Lt. TFall könnte es eine lose CPU ( im Sockel Spiel ) sein.
Das NB hatte ich zwar schon einmal auseinander, aber die CPU noch nicht raus. Hab ich einmal gemacht. Die CPU war bombenfest und noch mit einer Plastikumrandung fixiert. Ich hab sie trotzdem einmal entfernt und wieder eingebaut. Seit dem ist mir das NB nicht mehr ausgegangen.

Ich weis nicht ob es die CPU oder Kühler oder ....  war, es scheint behoben.

Gruß DET


----------



## Norbert Eder (16. Mai 2004)

Angst.

BITTE, bitte, bitte ... machts das mit Hardware so, wie mit Frauen ... NIEMALS schlagen ...


----------

